# Canning Sweet Bell Peppers



## bpdive (Aug 8, 2009)

I have about 1 1/2 wheel barrows of sweet bell peppers and would like to can them looking for recipes my Mom used to make Oil & Vinigar pepers but I don't have a recipe.
Thanks,


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Well, this recipe doesn't have any oil in it, so it's probably not the exact recipe your mom used, but here goes...

Pickled Sweet Peppers

3 lbs green peppers, cleaned and sliced lengthwise
1 quart cider vinegar
1/2 cup honey

Blanch pepper strips in steam for 2 minutes. Drain.
Combine vinegar and honey in an enamel or stainless steel saucepan. Bring to a boil. Meanwhile, pack pepper strips in hot, scalded pint jars.
Cover with the hot vinegar solution, leaving 1/4 inch headspace.
Seal and process for 15 minutes in a boiling-water bath.

Yeild: 4 to 5 pints.

(This recipe is from Stocking Up III, on page 225.)


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh! I found one with oil in it:

Pickled Bell Peppers

This recipe comes from the University of California publication No. 4080, and reprinted in Putting Food By on page 304.

4 quarts peppers (You can use either sweet or hot peppers with this recipe)
4 cups vinegar (I'm guessing distilled white vinegar, but the book doesn't specify)
4 cups water
4 teaspoon salt
Olive oil (optional)

Wash peppers thoroughly. Remove core, seeds and stems of large peppers.
Cut as desired, or leave whole after coring. Small hot peppers may be left whole with stems attached. Make 2 small slits in whole peppers.

Mix vinegar and water, heat to 150 - 160 degrees F, about to simmering point. Since it is rather volatile, vinegar should not boil a long time. Pack peppers rather tightly into jars, pour hot vinegar mix over the peppers to within 1/2 inch of the jar rim.

If oil is desired, add vinegar to within 3/4 inch of the jar rim. Add olive oil to bring level to one inch from rim. The peppers will be coated with oil as you use them. Add salt to taste, seal and process 15 minutes in simmering (180-185 degrees F) hot water bath.

This one sounds YUMMY! Now I'm going to have to try it. I think I'll add onions to mine.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

bpdive said:


> I have about 1 1/2 wheel barrows of sweet bell peppers and would like to can them looking for recipes my Mom used to make Oil & Vinigar pepers but I don't have a recipe.
> Thanks,


Oh, and please let me know how this recipe turns out. :2thumb:


----------



## bpdive (Aug 8, 2009)

*sweet belle pepers*

Thanks for the recipes as I should have one more batch of pepers and will let you know how both turned out.
Thanks,
Bruce


----------

